# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 780k+ Facebook Sports (Football) Group for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 760k members medium active facebook football fans group. more than thousand members are from *****ia, Ghana, Africa, India, BD and Global which represents 70% of total members.

Mostly Members from "*****ia, Ghana, Africa, India" represent 70% of the members.

Daily thousand Member Add Request. Most members are sports, gaming, football, messi, ronaldo fans etc.

*name change available.
*no group admin violation.

For more details and group insights contact me.
whatsapp: +8801836467940

----------

